# Way up North



## winterwood

How many pen turners are located in Northern New York, Northern Vermont and Southern Quebec? I would take a guess of about 15.


----------



## mecompco

I dunno, I'm in Central Maine, does that count? There are a few other of us up heah that I know of. ;-)

Regards,
Michael


----------



## KenV

You Southern Folk just do not know where North really is at ---


----------



## winterwood

Lower 48


----------



## Sabaharr

I am north of New Orleans, but just barely.


----------



## Retired-Coastie

*No I'm really North*

Try North Pole, Alaska! Now that's North.:laugh:


----------



## maxwell_smart007

Retired-Coastie said:


> Try North Pole, Alaska! Now that's North.:laugh:



North Pole is in Canada!   It's in Nunavut!


----------



## KenV

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Retired-Coastie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try North Pole, Alaska! Now that's North.:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Pole is in Canada!   It's in Nunavut!
Click to expand...


The community of North Pole is a suburb of Fairbanks Alaska.   Well known for minus 50 degree F winters.

There is a lot of winter at those latitudes.


----------



## maxwell_smart007

Indeed - I'd hate to live at Alert, Nunavut! 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alert,_Nunavut


----------



## maxwell_smart007

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Indeed - I'd hate to live at Alert, Nunavut!
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alert,_Nunavut



(although we do get -40F here...once you're below -30, it's pretty much all the same! )


----------



## pianomanpj

mecompco said:


> I dunno, I'm in Central Maine, does that count? There are a few other of us up heah that I know of. ;-)
> 
> Regards,
> Michael



Ayuh.


----------

